# Exhaust Fumes



## DanielY (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a 2002 Altima 3.5 SE. I am having a problem with what smells like exhaust fumes when running my heater. The smell starts after heater warms up and you are at a stop. There is no smell when driving. I have tried different vent settings but still the same. Any ideas?


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

FYI Copied from Wikipedia: " Carbon monoxide poisoning occurs after enough inhalation of carbon monoxide (CO). Carbon monoxide is a toxic gas, but, being colorless, odorless, tasteless, and initially non-irritating, it is very difficult for people to detect."


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Shut-Trip said:


> FYI Copied from Wikipedia: " Carbon monoxide poisoning occurs after enough inhalation of carbon monoxide (CO). Carbon monoxide is a toxic gas, but, being colorless, odorless, tasteless, and initially non-irritating, it is very difficult for people to detect."




You could possibly have a exhaust leak some where under the car, along the 
exhaust pipe/ Cat converter,
you should have it inspected immediately.Carbon monoxide poisoning could result from a leaky exhuast pipe/ or manafold. Carbon monoxide poisoning
results in red eyes, mental confusion, dizziness. and you may not relieze your being effected. sort of like huffing spray paint, !! Not Good !!.
:crying:


----------



## DanielY (Jan 6, 2015)

I will have it checked. Thanks


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

yeah theres a lot better ways to kill brain cells, or a lot more fun ways (adult berverages, etc) . then with a leaking exhuast.


----------

